# Megavalanche 2012. Wer fährt hin?



## g1smo0815 (18. Januar 2012)

Hi Leute. Wer von euch fährt zum Rennen? Ich will auch fahren, bin aber leider nicht mobil. Wer hat noch einen Platz frei oder kennt einen Verein der hin fahren möchte? Ich hatte schon eine Truppe aber die haben alle abgesagt. "da geht mein Bike kuputt, meine Frau ht was dagegen, da verletzte ich mich"


----------



## DerandereJan (18. Januar 2012)

Wir wären bisher auch zu zweit ohne Auto....

Anreisen könnten wir problemlos an jeden größeren hessischen Bahnhof...

Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand für ne Fahrgemeinschaft?

Grüße Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## g1smo0815 (18. Januar 2012)

hi. das klingt gut. ich weiss das wir ca. 400-500 euro pro person brauchen. also fahrtkosten, verpflegung, lift und startgebühr. am besten wäre ein auto mieten. das problem ist. mann darf leihwagen nicht über die deutsch grenze nehmen. man kann schon. aber wenn was passiert wird es teuer.


----------



## g1smo0815 (18. Januar 2012)

mit welchen bikes wollt ihr an den start gehen???


----------



## Rabaukin (4. Februar 2012)

Hi! Seid ihr mit eurer Planung schon weiter gekommen? Wie bereitet ihr euch auf das Rennen vor ?


----------



## DerandereJan (4. Februar 2012)

Es wird gezeltet, Mietwagen ist auch nicht sooo teuer und geht auch im Ausland, Tennisbälle kneten und wie immer viele Touren fahren... 

Grüße Jan


----------



## Dropsau_77 (6. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute.
Ich werde am Mittwoch, 18.7. früh von Lohmar, (Rhein-Sieg-Kreis)  starten, hätte einen Platz für eine Person und 1-2 Bikes frei.
Wer interesse hat und eine Mitfahrgelegenheit sucht kann sich gerne melden.
Fände es angebracht sich vor der Fahrt kennen zu lernen und auch mal ne Runde gemeinsam zu Biken, damit jeder weiss mit wem er es zu tun hat.
Habe letztes Jahr bereits teilgenommen und einige Video gemacht, wenn also jemand nen tip braucht oder garnicht weiss was ihn erwartet, einfach melden.


----------



## FloriLori (13. Februar 2012)

Hey, 
ich habe auch vor mit einem Freund mitzufahren. Habt ihr irgendwelche Tips für Einsteiger. 
Training, Sachen, die man unbedingt braucht, Vorbereitung oder irgendwelche Tips für übernachtung etc. bisher wollten wir zelten.


----------



## MoP__ (13. Februar 2012)

Training: Vieeel Ausdauer. Wenn man dann noch gelegentlich DH fährt sollte das ganz gut klappen.
Leiden wirst du eh. 
Die Frage ist wie lange.

Sachen:
Attest vom Arzt
Ersatz-/Verschleißteile (Ersatzschaltauge, Bremsbeläge, Schläuche usw.)
Wie sonst bei Rennen auch. 
Bargeld bzw. Ersatzteile für unvorhergesehene Schäden (Bremse, Laufräder,...)
Ersatzunterarme.
Bremswellenausgleichsmasse.

Beim Zelten in AdH kann es frostig werden. Aber es gibt auch Zeltplätze im Tal, die allerdings Geld kosten und auf denen ist Feuer nicht erlaubt.

Einen Bericht von 2009 gibt es z.B. hier: http://www.mtb-riderz.de/9.html


----------



## Randy76 (21. Februar 2012)

--


----------



## MSi (21. Februar 2012)

Radl passt, Reifen auf jeden Fall 2ply, Richtung Minion, Highroller, Kaiser oder ähnliches. Am besten Tubeless oder mit Downhillschläuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diablo666 (22. Februar 2012)

@ Randy

Material wird halten, ich werde noch ein paar teile mit einpacken bremse,reifen usw. das wird ein riesen spaß, vorallem wenn die anderen 2 kanditaten noch zusagen.

Gruß Max


----------



## hands diamond (29. Februar 2012)

Bin 3x mit 2ply und dünnen Schläuchen gestartet und hatte nie Probleme ohne übertrieben hohe Luftdrücke (hinten etwas unter 2). Überlege mir in diesem Jahr, ob ich die Rubber Queen fahren soll. Vorne 2.4 normal und hinten 2.2UST. Neben dem besseren Beschleunigen spart man da auch enorm Kraft beim Bremsen. 
Die meisten fahren aber wie MSI schreibt 2ply. Ansonsten ist ein Enduro mit 160-170 und 15-16kg so das Standardrad für die Mega. Eine hydraulische Sattelstütze weiß man dort auch zu schätzen.


----------



## Stromberg (1. März 2012)

Gibts im Netz irgendwo nen GPS-Track oder ein Hoehenprofil von Quali und Finale?

Ach ja, meine Freundin, zwei Bekannte und ich starten als Neulinge.


----------



## MSi (1. März 2012)

Ich müsste zuhase noch einen GPS Track von vor 2 Jahren haben, ich kann mal suchen. Allerdings wurde die Strecke letztes Jahr geändert. 
Streckenplan: http://www.alpedhuez.com/uploads/_alpedhuez/ani_fichiers/alpedhuez_grand_domaine_plan_vtt.pdf
Rennen ist EN1 vom Pic Blanc nach Allemont. Quali ist vom Dome des Petites Rousses zur Bergstation des DMC2 (nicht auf der Karte eingezeichnet), ab da DH2 bis zur Mittelsation des DMC, DH7 nach Alpe d'Huez, durch den Ort (gelbe Fläche) und DH4 nach Huez.

Quali ist fast nur bergab mit ein paar Flachstücken. Im Rennen sind immer wieder kurze Gegenanstiege drin. Wobei die neue Strecke wesentlich einfacher zu fahren ist als die alte.

Ziemlich gutes Video der Qualistrecke: 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebTcu-l05zE"]Megavalanche 2011 Qualification 1400-1599 (Part 1 of 2)      - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eAnRieUkiI"]Megavalanche 2011 Qualification 1400-1599 (Part 2 of 2)      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Gibt vom gleichen Fahrer auch noch das Hauptrennen auf youtube


----------



## Stromberg (1. März 2012)

Danke! Werd ich mir gleich mal anschauen.


----------



## hands diamond (1. März 2012)

MSi schrieb:


> Im Rennen sind immer wieder kurze Gegenanstiege drin. Wobei die neue Strecke wesentlich einfacher zu fahren ist als die alte.



Technisch einfacher oder konditionell einfacher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hands diamond (1. März 2012)

PS: Nicht mehr ganz aktuell, aber immerhin:
http://www.frosthelm.de/trails_anderswo/alpe_dhuez/megavalanche_07/hoehenprofil_der_mega/


----------



## MSi (1. März 2012)

Konditionell. Bis Alpe d'Huez hat sich nichts geändernt, ab da gehts jetzt die alte Qualistrecke nach Oz runter, d.h. man fährt nicht mehr den ganzen Kessel um Alpe d'Huez aus. For allem geht es ab dem Punkt wirklich fast nur noch bergab. In der alten Strecke gab es ein Stück mit eltlichen kurzen aber steilen Anstiegen, das war zumindest für mich immer der schlimmste Teil.

Technisch hat sich nicht viel geändert, der schwierigere Teil ist der obere, aber was wiklich schwieriges ist in der Strecke sowieso nicht.



hands diamond schrieb:


> PS: Nicht mehr ganz aktuell, aber immerhin:
> http://www.frosthelm.de/trails_anderswo/alpe_dhuez/megavalanche_07/hoehenprofil_der_mega/


Das ist noch die ganz alte Strecke, zwischendurch wurde die Strecke schon mal modifiziert (XC8 und EN5 auf dem Streckenplan), letztes Jahr wurde dann zum ersten mal die aktuelle Strecke gefahren. Ob sich heuer wieder was ändert:


----------



## hands diamond (1. März 2012)

MSi schrieb:


> In der alten Strecke gab es ein Stück mit eltlichen kurzen aber steilen Anstiegen, das war zumindest für mich immer der schlimmste Teil.



Den Teil hat jeder gehasst.  Ob man sich dann aber mit der jetzigen Streckenführung nicht auch mal ne Pause für die Finger wünscht, weiß ich aber auch nicht.  Aber wie man's dreht und wendet: bei der Mega fährt man wohl eher wegen der Vorfreude und den guten Erinnerungen als für Spaß während des Rennens mit.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (7. März 2012)

Dropsau_77 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> Ich werde am Mittwoch, 18.7. früh von Lohmar, (Rhein-Sieg-Kreis)  starten, hätte einen Platz für eine Person und 1-2 Bikes frei.
> Wer interesse hat und eine Mitfahrgelegenheit sucht kann sich gerne melden.
> Fände es angebracht sich vor der Fahrt kennen zu lernen und auch mal ne Runde gemeinsam zu Biken, damit jeder weiss mit wem er es zu tun hat.
> Habe letztes Jahr bereits teilgenommen und einige Video gemacht, wenn also jemand nen tip braucht oder garnicht weiss was ihn erwartet, einfach melden.



Hey,

lass mal ´ne Runde drehen. Bin letztes Jahr dort auch gewesen. In der Quali aber durch einen defekt verreckt... bzw. das Rad. Anmeldung steht noch bei mir.

Fand die Stimmung bei der Quali schon recht aggressiv teilweise, vor allem das da irgendwelche Aufgeschlagen sind, die fast ihren Mageninhalt verteilend am Vorabend aus den Pubs in Alp de Huez verteilt hätten. Paar üble Fouls gelaufen, mit Sportlichkeit hatten da ein paar Moves zum Alarm aber nicht zu tun. Scheinen dieses Jahr aber glücklicherweise weniger Starter zu sein. Die Starts die letzten Jahre über waren da irgendwie flowiger, was man auf den Videos so sehen konnte. Da sind die Hände am Lenker geblieben, was man so sehen konnte.


----------



## Stromberg (20. März 2012)

Frage zur Radwahl. Ich habe ein SC Nomad mit 160/160 cm Federweg oder ein Torque FRX mit 200/200 zur Auswahl. Die Gewichte liegen bei etwa 15/17 kg mit DH-Reifen. Welches Rad wuerdet Ihr nehmen? Ins Torque koennte ich eine Variostuetze einbauen.


----------



## FloriLori (20. März 2012)

Soweit ich weiß sind da auch einige Gegenanstiege. Keine ahnung wie die sich mit 200mm fahren lassen. 
Kräfteschonender ist aber im downhill sicher das Torque


----------



## stahlritzel (22. März 2012)

Wenn möglich würde ich beide Bikes einpacken.....dann haste genug Ersatzteile.....Mega..


----------



## Stromberg (23. März 2012)

Werde ich wohl eh machen, und dann je nach Fiesheit der Anstiege entscheiden.


----------



## stahlritzel (23. März 2012)

......


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (2. April 2012)

Also die reine Downhill-Maschine würde ich zu hause lassen. Ebenso ein AllMountain. Irgendwas um die 150-170mm Federweg und Variostütze. Den Rest entscheiden Körner, Linienwahl und Herr Glück.

Unterkunftsmöglichkeiten gibt es da viele. Ich bin einfach in eine Bar rein und hab gefragt, ob die Möglichkeiten kennen. Schon hatte ich ein 5 Betten Zimmer mit Bad und Wanne für 15 Euro die Nacht. Naja, wie ein König in Frankreich war es nicht unbedingt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MongoosePinnR (1. Mai 2012)

Hallo ich bin neu hier im forum ich wollte fragen wie alt man sein muss um bei der Megavalanche mitzumachen und wann genau die ist


----------



## Kampfgurke876 (5. Mai 2012)

MongoosePinnR schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin neu hier im forum ich wollte fragen wie alt man sein muss um bei der Megavalanche mitzumachen und wann genau die ist


 Du musst mindestens am 31 Dezember 1997 geboren sein.
Ich bin leider genau einen Monat zu jung 
Mein Material hätte wahrscheinlich eh nicht ausgerreicht, aber vielleicht wirds mit nem neuem bike 2013 was, wenn wir bis dahin nich schon alle gestorben sind.


----------



## MongoosePinnR (6. Mai 2012)

Ja ich bin alt genug ich wollte blos wissen wie das da abläuft und wegen Unterkünften und so


----------



## SiK (14. Mai 2012)

Hier noch die top Tipps für die Mega 
Quelle: Dirt 103


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (19. Mai 2012)

11. If you listen to the complete song, something went wrong at the start


----------



## actafool (12. Juni 2012)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Frage zur Radwahl. Ich habe ein SC Nomad mit 160/160 cm Federweg oder ein Torque FRX mit 200/200 zur Auswahl. Die Gewichte liegen bei etwa 15/17 kg mit DH-Reifen. Welches Rad wuerdet Ihr nehmen? Ins Torque koennte ich eine Variostuetze einbauen.



Das Nomad ist perfekt für die Strecke


----------



## hülemüll (20. Juni 2012)

Am 16. fängt es ja offiziell an. Ab wann sind die Strecken überhaupt gekennzeichnet? Und ist es der gleiche Streckenverlauf wie letztes Jahr?


----------



## Baschtimann (24. Juni 2012)

Hi,
kann mir jemand sagen wo man sich die startnummer und liftkarte abholen kann??
Danke und Gruß
Basti


----------



## maximal (27. Juni 2012)

Am Lift und der Startnummernausgabe. Easy, wie alles bei der Mega. is gut organisiert.

Ich fahr am Mittwoch dem 11.07. irgendwann von Mannheim aus los nach Deux Alpes zum Crankworkx/Mountain of Hell und siedel am Sonntag über nach Alpe Huez zur Mega. 
Fahr mitm Kombi und hätt noch Platz für einen Mitfahrer plus Equipment. 

Bei Bedarf, einfach melden.

Ulrich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baschtimann (10. Juli 2012)

Danke aber das hab kich mir fast gedacht...
wo sind denn die ausgaben?? in allemond, oder kannn ich die sachen auch in alpe d´heuz holen??
wir haben z.b. das goldticket da gilt die liftkarte ja schon ab montag...
sind die strecken (quali und rennen) schon früher befahrbar???
scho mal danke für eure antworten!
gruß
Basti
p.s. noch 3 tage dann gehts los!


----------



## rall (13. Juli 2012)

startplatz mega abzugeben: 

ich hab einen früh angemeldeten und dann wohl startreihengünstigen startplatz (ticket ab do bis so) abzugeben!

Bei Interesse bitte melden!

rall


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (13. Juli 2012)

Ich hätte auch noch einen Platz frei als Mitfahrgelegenheit, NW/SW von Deutschland wäre gut als Abholort favorisiert.

Mir wird der Sprit einfach sonst zu teuer und ich nach dem Trip nicht  nur, ähm, Wasser und Brot futtern für den Rest des Monats. Bike mit ein  wenig Gepäck plus Mitfahrer passt noch.

Abfahrt spätestens morgen Nacht... PN wäre gewünscht!

Auf der Homepage gibt es die Startnummern:

http://www.megavalanche.com/ckfinde...2012 07 11 Liste inscrits MEGA 2012 Liste.pdf

Froide^^


----------



## JohnnyT (13. Juli 2012)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Auf der Homepage gibt es die Startnummern:
> 
> http://www.megavalanche.com/ckfinde...2012 07 11 Liste inscrits MEGA 2012 Liste.pdf
> 
> Froide^^



Hey, danke für den Link, hatte ich schon gesucht 
Wusste gar nicht, dass ich denen auch meine Bikemarke genannt hatte....
Ich habe die 480, stehe dann also in der ersten Hälfte beim Quali-Sart, oder? 

Weiss hier jemand, ob man Montag und Dienstag auch schon auf die Quali und Mega-Strecke kann?
Naja, werden wir sonst schon rausfinden, sind ab morgen abend schon in Alpe d'Huez


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (14. Juli 2012)

Die Bikemarke habe ich absichtlich offen gelassen dieses Jahr... komisch!

Die stehst wohl mit mir ziemlich mittig vorne im Qualifikationslaufes. Es wird immer in 200 Gruppen gestartet...

1-200
201-400
401-600
...

Die Strecken sind das ganze Jahr über befahrbar... ob aber alle Teilabschnitte ausgeschildert sind, weiß ich nicht. Letztes Jahr musste man sich ab Alpe etwas durchwurschteln...

Dann bis die Tage auf dem Berg! Würde mich freuen ein paar von hier zu treffen... letztes Jahr war es dann doch was einsam!


----------



## Norco7 (14. Juli 2012)

Hab noch ein Ticket zu vergeben für 5 Tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Great (15. Juli 2012)

Sind spätestens Dienstag Abend in Allemond campen. Wenn noch Platz ist!


----------



## Diablo666 (15. Juli 2012)

hab die startnummer 947 und fahr morgen früh mit meinem jungs los 

Gruß Max


----------



## dahuababua (16. Juli 2012)

Fahren heute weg. 
Campen wie jedes Jahr direkt an der Telepherique auf der Wiese. 

Vielleicht sieht man sich

Matthias


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (18. Juli 2012)

@diabolo666

Du stehst in der Quali direkt neben mir 

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Diablo666 (22. Juli 2012)

Hi, ja haben uns ja gesehen. Bist noch gut runter gekommen?


----------



## surftigresa (22. Juli 2012)

Hi,

kennt jemanden einen Link zum kostenlosen Download von Alarma! als Klingelton? Ich kann es irgendwie nicht finden, muss ihn aber unbedingt haben....


----------



## Stiftsquelle (23. Juli 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrGAKHyptWg"]dj camacho la Bomba ( alarma )....      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Kannst Du Dir via Youtube Converter o.ä. runterladen, für einen Klingelton sollte die Qualität ja passen.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (23. Juli 2012)

@diabolo666

Hätte besser sein können, von ganz hinten ist eh übel  :banghead: 

Purzelbaum an der rechten zweiten Shore, weil da jemand hochgeklettert kam anstatt runter zu fahren oder zu tragen. Probleme zusätzlich mit der Bekleidung. Letztendlich  Affinity 1.


----------



## rall (23. Juli 2012)

Startrücktrittsvericherung bei kankheit - wie läufts?

Ich bin/war bei der mega krank und war angemeldet. bei der anmeldung habe ich so eine rücktrittsversicherung abgeschlossen, falls man krank wird. ich hab nen attest - weiß jemand, wie man die rückerstattung beantragt?

danke für tipps 

rall


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (23. Juli 2012)

Ich hab am Sonntag von ca. 11:15 - 12:30 Fotos der Zieleinläufe in Allemond geschossen. Falls jemand sein Foto möchte und ich es haben sollte, schickt mir eine PM.

*EDIT: *

Die Fotos sind hier zu finden:


https://plus.google.com/photos/113182892449286646642/albums/5768478275385144609

Da ich gerade hochlade, kann das noch etwas dauern bei 230+ Fotos. 

Geht ab Zieleinlauf der Mega mit der Zeit 1:18:30 los und bei den Amateuren bei 1:01:55.

Spontan mich dazu entschlossen zu fotografieren, da warten langweilig gewesen ist. Erwartet aber keine Bildkunst bitte 

Falls jemand die 5te Welle der Qualifikation hat, oder Bilder der Nummer 946... freue mich drüber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (24. Juli 2012)

Unglaublich^^


----------



## Baschtimann (25. Juli 2012)

Hallo, 
gibts eigentlich noch andere Fotografen als dieses Photobreton?? 22â¬ fÃ¼r ein Bild ist schon recht heftig finde ich!
GruÃ
Basti


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (25. Juli 2012)

http://www.artreflex-photo.fr/


----------



## Diablo666 (3. Juni 2013)

in 5 wochen heißt es wieder "Alarma"  wer ist dieses Jahr wieder dabei?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (4. Juni 2013)

Dieses Jahr leider nicht ... zu kostenintensiv 

Dafür wird beim Bike Attack mitgetreten


----------

